
Ask HN: Are You Registered to Vote in Your Country? - lsiebert
I realize registered to vote may not make sense in all countries.  I believe Australia has mandatory voting, so everyone who is an adult citizen is presumably registered, and I&#x27;m not at all sure how china works and how much the votes matter there (I know that there is only indirect national representation).<p>As well, I know in the United States, where I reside, former felons are disenfranchised in states like Florida where 10% of the adult population are not granted the right to vote even after completing their sentences (though there&#x27;s an amendment to the constitution, the Voting Restoration Amendment, on the ballot to change that).<p>In any case, I&#x27;m curious if people are registered to vote, and why or why not.
======
sampo
From a European viewpoint, needing to registering to vote is pretty much only
an US and UK concept. Mostly doesn't exist in the rest of Europe.

And same goes prisoners or former prisoners not being able to vote (felony
disenfranchisement). As far as I know, most European countries organize voting
in prisons, too.

------
eaandkw
Nope. I am kinda of in the same mind set as George Carlin. If voting made any
difference it would be illegal.

